# Is it normal for my stomach to feel numb?



## atalanta85

The top of my stomach feels numb. It's almost like scar numb (you know you're scratching it and you can't feel a thing, yet it's tingling like you can).

I checked myself for separation but it's only one finger wide above the belly button and that's it.

I'm 29wks at the moment.


----------



## rowleypolie

Mine is numb around my belly button, happened in my last pregnancy too. Doc said it as to o with the nerves and as soon as I delivered it went back to normal.


----------



## counting

I found as I got further along the skin of my belly is less sensitive than it was at first. Sometimes now I can even see my belly move more than feeling it in places. Apparently it has to do with everything getting stretched so tight. For me it was REALLY shocking when my skin got tight enough for this to happen, but I'm more used to the sensation(or lack there of) now.


----------



## ready4lullaby

I was just wondering this the other day. The top of my stomach will go numb, but not all the time. so weird... These pregnancy symptoms, I tell ya. Something new every day lol.


----------

